# Help locating a breeder in or around Florida



## usually lurking (Apr 21, 2017)

Crescent is in Florida, and close to Orlando, I think. No idea if she has a litter planned, though. My last Golden's sire was a Crescent dog. Beautiful temperament, excellent structure, and clearances, as well. I'd highly recommend them.

Sometimes, you do have to wait to get a dog from a good breeder, as they frequently have waiting lists. It is well worth the wait.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Ann Rowe Magik Goldens
Camille Doehring - Mischief Goldens - just bred her bitch
Gemini Goldens
Lakewood Goldens
KaraGold
Boca Gold
Snobird
Wonderlands
Turbo

be prepared to pay around $2000 for a well bred golden with both parents having all 4 major clearances
be prepared to get on a waiting list


----------



## NothingbutGold (Apr 2, 2017)

Hi Mike,

Golden Retrievers of Abundant Farm. They are located in Lehigh, Florida which is located just outside Fort Myers. They have a page on Facebook.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Abundant Farms is not where I would consider spending $2000 on a puppy. They have a breed to own program for their bitches, the sire of the litter mentioned on the facebook pages was bred prior to being two year of ages which means he didn't have proper clearances as recommended by the Golden Retriever Club of America. The breeder imported Demi already pregnant. Her registered name isn't given but I would be if she was looked up she isn't going to have clearances for heart by a cardiologist, hips, elbows and a current eye exam. None of the bitches on their website mention anything except hips. If you look at the photos of their dogs on their website, they are no where near the quality of dogs you would expect to be purchasing puppies for at that price. Keep looking.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Golden Retrievers of Abundant Farms- not only do they not supply any info to verify clearances, they seem to actually only have one girl who lives w them- the rest of them are taken from their families to supply puppies to sell in the 'breed to own' thing- which is just horrible.
NOT a good breeder based on viewing the website, I would never recommend them. Someone mentioned Crescent earlier- she does have a litter coming in about 4 weeks.


----------



## NothingbutGold (Apr 2, 2017)

Thank you. Regret that I mentioned this breeder.


----------



## Mike Garber (Jun 8, 2017)

Thanks I just emailed Crescent goldens and I have been thinking about putting a deposit down at EagleRidge since they have a litter due July 26th with starsky and Bailey. I just haven't been able to find any info about Bailey. She is the Dam


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Do you have her registered name?


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Mike Garber said:


> I have been thinking about putting a deposit down at EagleRidge since they have a litter due July 26th with starsky and Bailey. I just haven't been able to find any info about Bailey. She is the Dam


I would not recommend it. This breeder does some odd things. 
Pedigree: EagleRidge's Bailey's Irish Cream
Right now in this breeding the dam is very underage She was born 2/29/2016. Thematic means she was bred at less than 15 months old and will whelp as less than 17 months old. There will be no health certifications for hips or elbows for her as true certifications can not be done until 24 months. As it is she has no verifiable certifications for eyes or heart either. I would pass on the breeding of a girl this young and no vet certifications. 

Honestly though I would probably pass on a Starsky puppy any way. His eyes are out of date (they could have hard copy) and his mother either failed her elbows or was never tested. To me that would be too much risk.


----------



## Mike Garber (Jun 8, 2017)

Thanks, I have been trying to contact them for a while, but they have been shady. I am no longer going with them because of how difficult they make it to get information and that they don't have the appropriate clearances. I am now open to check out any other reputable breeders in Florida or Georgia/North Carolina if needed.


----------



## Mike Garber (Jun 8, 2017)

I am no longer going with them. They don't have the health clearances like they said they would.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

With who? 
How about Crescent? I know her bitch is pregnant.
She may already have all the deposits she will take before puppies are here, though.

Personally I won't have puppies till much later in the year, likely late fall.


----------



## Mike Garber (Jun 8, 2017)

*Update:*

Does anyone have experience dealing with Living Waters Farm? She has puppies three weeks old from CH Faragold Wanna Talk About Me JH WC BISS (12/16/2011-) Pedigree: CH Faragold Wanna Talk About Me JH WC BISS and Living Waters Love Story (9/5/2014-) Pedigree: Living Waters Love Story . Sorry if thats not the propper way to like dogs here, but she was recommended to me from The golden retriever club of mid Florida and would like to know if anyone has bought from her or has opinions on her. 
Thanks again for all the help!


----------



## Mike Garber (Jun 8, 2017)

Prism Goldens said:


> With who?
> How about Crescent? I know her bitch is pregnant.
> She may already have all the deposits she will take before puppies are here, though.
> 
> Personally I won't have puppies till much later in the year, likely late fall.


I am no longer going with EagleRidge because of the lack of clearances and difficulty getting information out of them.


----------



## golden04 (Sep 9, 2017)

I have been looking at Lakewood, Karagold, and Goldrox. They seem pretty reputable. Anyone have more specific information on them- specifically goldrox?


----------



## TFB (Sep 19, 2020)

Does anyone have any feedback about Chapels Premier Goldens in Tampa?


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

See other thread if you want to know why I would say run as fast as you can away from these people who do not know the truth. Sadly they do seem to be aware of what ought to be- just don't do it and say they do.


----------

